# Kelly Controller KDH14500



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Help!

Can you tell me how to connect the Kelly controller? I have blown 3 KDH14500's.

1st one was when I had the controllers power coming from the trucks ignition and had the ground grounded to the trucks ground. Touched the 144V pack to the trucks ground and blew it.

2nd one I had a spare (12ah) battery powering the controller, took to a store a few blocks away, parked, re-started, touched the pedal and blew it.

3rd one I had connected the power to the trucks 144v pack, (tapped off 12V) drove it a block, stopped and blew when stepping on the pedal.

In all 3 cases, I could never go faster than *25mph*, pulls about 50 amps at best, and 25 as an average over 19 miles.

I had throttle problems too. Kelly shows a block diagram for a three wire POT, but I was sent a two wire. Kelly told me to use a 1K resistor and told me how to wire it. Diagrams on EVALBUM.COM... http://www.evalbum.com/1629

I dont have a dc-dc converter yet, its on order. But even when I get it, I plan on using it to power the trucks battery, not for powering the controller!

Any ideas?

Brian
http://www.evalbum.com/1629
http://www.evalbum.com/1629


----------

